# 

## Natanael

Witam!

Zamierzam rozpocząć budowę altany w ogrodzie. Wiąże się to z cięciem dużych ilości drewna. Mam pilarkę ręczna do drewna, jednak jej użycie jest niewygodne przy cieciach ukosów. W związku z tym chciałbym zakupić pilarkę ukosową. Rozpiętość cenowa jest olbrzymia. Znam kilka podstawowych firm produkujących narzędzia, ale ich produkty są z wyższej półki cenowej. W związku z tym, że pilarka ma posłużyć do zbudowania altany teraz i ewentualnie domku narzędziowego pod koniec lata, to nie musi być górnych lotów. Później będzie stać i służyć jedynie do pojedynczych robótek. Nie chciałbym jednak trafić na minę. Celuję w ceny rzędu 300 - 400 zł, ale naprawdę nie wiem czy w tym przedziale cokolwiek nadaje się do użytku.
Nie wiem jakie parametry "minimalne" powinna mieć taka pilarka, ani jakie firmy są godne polecenia. Albo raczej jakich firm unikać.

Bardzo proszę o pomoc w wyborze.

----------


## miko.kras

W tej cenie nie kupisz na pewno. Chyba, ze jakis no name. Ja w zeszłym roku robiłem altane i na początku myślałem o zakupie pilarki ukośnej, ale jak zobaczylem ceny to stwierdzilem, ze lepiej pożyczyc od kogos. Na szczescie mam znajomego, który ma profesjonalna firme i ma rozne takie sprzety. Pożyczył mi pilarke ukośną stayera SC264W, cieło się elegancko, ale cena powalająca jak na moja kieszen . Moze lepiej pozyczyc niz kupowac, jesli masz wydac pienądze, a pozniej bedzie lezec.

----------


## artix1

Witaj Natanael.  Tak jak napisałeś, nie potrzebujesz pilarki z górnej półki. Pracuję z  narzędziami profesjonalnymi na codzień, korzystałem też z pilarek De Walt, Makita i Protool. Sam zaopatrzyłem się w używaną  w dobrym stanie za całe 250zł mniej znanej firmy. Różnicy pomiędzy moją, a markowymi niewielka. Kluczem do sukcesu jest ostra tarcza, która nie będzie wyrywała ciętego drewna. Kupując swoją kierowałem się konstrukcją maszynki czyli aluminiowa, solidna rama z pełną regulacją w dwóch płaszczyznach i spora szerokość cięcia. Przy pilarkach bez posuwu, szerokość cięcia pod kątem 90' będzie wystarczająca do niezbyt szerokich desek ale do cięcia pod kątem 45' i więcej maleje do powiedzmy 70mm. Dlatego sam kupiłem pilarkę z posuwem, tnie do ponad 300mm - 90' i ponad 200mm - 45' czyli aż nadto wystarczająco. Można nią też po zblokowaniu nacinać całą szerokość deski na potrzebną głębokość (jakieś wpusty ). Znalazłem w Jula takie coś co powinno wystarczyć do majsterkowania w domu.  http://www.jula.pl/pilarka-ukosowa-z...m-1500w-242115     Do pełni szczęścia przydałby się jeszcze stojak do pilarki żeby się nie męczyć na kolanach na ziemi. Ja mam paczkę styropianu, która  robi za stół, na razie wystarcza  :smile: 
  Moja maszynka nocą, podbitka pocięta i zamontowana, strych też, zrobi jeszcze tarasy i wiele innych "drewnianych" pomysłów na działce.



ps."Moze lepiej pozyczyc niz kupowac, jesli masz wydac pienądze, a pozniej bedzie lezec."jak napisał miko.kras  :smile: . Już się z tym spotkałem, po co wydawać kasę lepiej niech znajomy wyda, a ja sobie pożyczę raz lub dwa. Osobiście staram się być samowystarczalnym i kupować sobie powoli narzędzia. Przyda się teraz, za pięć miesięcy i pewnie w następnym roku, a niech sobie leży, "źryć" nie woła  :big grin:

----------


## miko.kras

artix1 w zupełności Cie rozumiem. Lepiej mieć swoje, jasne jest ze jak pożyczasz to cackasz się zeby nie zepsuć. A jak masz swoja to wiadomo uważasz, ale nie odczuwasz "presji" Gdyby mnie było stać na tą pilarke stayera to bym na pewno ja kupił. a ze jest jak jest to musiałem pożyczyć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## FOXSTER

ja używam już trzeci rok Rexsona http://allegro.pl/pila-ukosnica-prze...183505601.html i jestem zadowolony ,tnę eleęty do 10cm i wymieniłem już trzy tarcze w tym roku pewnie kupię już  nową ale ta już swoje wypracowała ,dobry stosunek ceny do trwałości i ma stół składany i laser linia ciecia jednak sie nie przydaje ,raczej to taki bajer markętingowy ,nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach po ciemku drewna przecież nie tnie  :wink: )

----------


## artix1

> ja używam już trzeci rok Rexsona http://allegro.pl/pila-ukosnica-prze...183505601.html i jestem zadowolony ,tnę eleęty do 10cm i wymieniłem już trzy tarcze w tym roku pewnie kupię już  nową ale ta już swoje wypracowała ,dobry stosunek ceny do trwałości i ma stół składany i laser linia ciecia jednak sie nie przydaje ,raczej to taki bajer markętingowy ,nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach po ciemku drewna przecież nie tnie )


 FOXTER wbrew pozorom laser  przydaje się i zwiększa bezpieczeństwo pracy z piłą. Ustawiam deskę z zaznaczonym miejscem cięcia na lini lasera i bez kombinacji przecinam. Bez tego gadżetu muszę opuścić piłę nad materiał i dopiero ustawiać czasami kilkumetrową deskę. Pewnie, że nie jest niezbędny ale pomaga w robocie. Z moimi zmysłami jest wszystko w porządku ale jak widać na załączonym wcześniej zdjęciu też pracuję się po zmroku przy słabym oświetleniu i wtedy laserek jest niezastąpiony  :wink: . Świeci dokładnie w osi tarczy, także trzeba sobie dodać lub odjąć pół grudości tarczy żeby zachować dokładny wymiar.  Aleś mi przywalił z tą robotą po ciemku  :big grin: . Przyznaje się bez bicia, zdarzało się  :wink:

----------


## FOXSTER

nie miałem nic złego na myśli  :wink:  mi ten laser tylko przeszkadza w pracy  :wink:

----------


## artix1

Od przybytku głowa nie boli. Jak już jest to niech sobie świeci  :big grin: . Jakoś się do niego przyzwyczaiłem  :yes:

----------


## Blackjack2

Najlepsze pilarki no ma chyba makita z tego co wiem, może warto sie zastanowić na kupnem używanej, jak jak kupowalem obrabiarke feldera to tutaj patrzylem: http://www.number-1-mm.pl/pl/pl_PL/index.html, pozd

----------


## FOXSTER

dobra stronka ,dzieki za linka

----------


## artix1

> Najlepsze pilarki no ma chyba makita z tego co wiem


 Eee tam najlepsze, równie dobre jak inne znane marki i nietylko. Nie jestem pewien czy utnie lepiej, prościej, szybciej deskę od Dewalt'a czy Metabo itd  :smile:

----------


## prezmer

Ja używam ukośnicy Metabo KGS 216. Fabrycznie dostarczoną tarczę wymieniłem na precyzyjną tarczę Makity (100 zębów). Sama tarcza kosztuje około 200 zł ale tnie znakomicie - śliczna gładka krawędź.  Co do ukośnicy - to jest to urządzenie raczej amatorskie (np. luzy przy ustawianiu kąta) ale do wykonania altany nada się z dużym zapasem. Laser ma lekkie przesunięcie, trzeba być świadomym, że linia cięcia jest o 2 milimetry obok. 
Ogólnie jestem zadowolony z piły, wykorzystałem ją do montażu desek podłogowych. Na przyszyły sezon planuję zbudować szkieletowy domek gospodarczy o pow. 25 m.kw, więc piła się znowu przyda.
Ogólnie to polecam poćwiczyć zakupioną piłę na materiale "testowym" - sprawdzić luzy, przesunięcia, znaleźć optymalny sposób dociśnięcia materiału. Dzisiaj zamówiłem stojak do ukośnicy, co prawda nie Metabo z powodu ceny (zdecydowałem się na Ryobi o rozstawie prawie 3m).

----------


## k.szpenio

Mam ta pilarke katowa stayera o ktorej pisal miko.kras fakt -zainswetowalem troche kasy w nia ale przydaje sie tez w mojej pracy. na pewno jest godna polecenia.

----------


## mihuhu

Witaj,
Stoję przed dylematem. Ukosnica czy pilarka tarczowa. 
A do zrobienia sporo.
Strych na poddaszu. Do położenia 10 legarów i na to deski 15m2 tarasy (legary, deski) łącznie z 40metrowDeski na jednej ze ścian w pokojuDeski na ścianę na elewacjiPodbitki wkoło domuBlat roboczyRegal i stolik i półki na książkiPergole i moze wiatęI takie kwietniki o nierównomiernych bokach
 i zastanawiam sie nad HOLZMANN KAP 305 LJ?
Nie za duża? Chyba wole (za)duza niż obracać drewno na druga stronę i dopiłowywać. 

Czy może szkoda tyle kasy (bo w końcu zakładu stolarskiego nie mam) i wystarczy pilarka elektryczna z możliwością ustawienia kąta.

----------


## prezmer

> Witaj,
> Stoję przed dylematem. Ukosnica czy pilarka tarczowa. 
> ...
>  i zastanawiam sie nad HOLZMANN KAP 305 LJ?
> Nie za duża? Chyba wole (za)duza niż obracać drewno na druga stronę i dopiłowywać. 
> .


Tak naprawdę będziesz potrzebować obu narzędzi. Ukośnicą nie wykonasz cięcia wzdłużnego tylko poprzeczne. Jeśli chodzi o podany model, to duży rozmiar nie przeszkadza, chyba że użyty silnik nie jest dopasowany do wielkości tarczy. Zanim zakupisz urządzenie, sprawdź jakie tarcze będą do niego pasować. Zobacz czy dostaniesz dobrej jakości tarcze o dużej liczbie zębów.

pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## johnny_z

Podepnę się pod temat  :smile: 

Szukam ukośnicy z posuwem, mogącej przy ustawieniu 90 stopni przeciąć 8 centymetrowe legary. Budżet raczej nieduży, max 800 pln.
Co sądzicie o Graphite 59G812 ? http://www.graphite.pl/pilarka-ukosowa.html 
Parametry cięcia spełniają moje oczekiwania. Samego Graphite mam również piłę tarczową i raczej nie mam uwag.

----------


## prezmer

> Podepnę się pod temat 
> 
> Szukam ukośnicy z posuwem, mogącej przy ustawieniu 90 stopni przeciąć 8 centymetrowe legary. Budżet raczej nieduży, max 800 pln.
> Co sądzicie o Graphite 59G812 ? http://www.graphite.pl/pilarka-ukosowa.html 
> Parametry cięcia spełniają moje oczekiwania. Samego Graphite mam również piłę tarczową i raczej nie mam uwag.


Graphite, mimo że to ten sam koncern co topex, jest dość przyzwoity. Za te 800 ciężko będzie znaleźć inną ukośnicę w takim rozmiarze.

----------


## johnny_z

> Graphite, mimo że to ten sam koncern co topex, jest dość przyzwoity. Za te 800 ciężko będzie znaleźć inną ukośnicę w takim rozmiarze.


Już kupiłem. Udało mi się znaleźć za 6 stowek  :smile:

----------


## prezmer

> Już kupiłem. Udało mi się znaleźć za 6 stowek


Czyli 2 stówki zostały na dobrą tarczę  :smile:  Jaka jest w standardzie?

----------


## johnny_z

> Czyli 2 stówki zostały na dobrą tarczę  Jaka jest w standardzie?


Wydaje mi się, że Graphite nie daje tarczy w zestawie. Przynajmniej zmobilizuje mnie to od razu do zakupu czegoś lepszego.
Ale chyba nie 2 stówki  :smile:  Metabo 254 / 30 na 48 zębów widziałem po 6-7 dyszek. Chyba że radzisz coś z większą ilością zębów?

----------


## prezmer

Ja wziąłem 100 zębną tarczę Makity do precyzyjnych cięć. Dawała idealną krawędź. Ale swoje już przejechała. Zrobiłem na niej cały domek gospodarczy (około 24 mkw. powierzchni) i inne prace

----------


## johnny_z

> Zrobiłem na niej cały domek gospodarczy (około 24 mkw. powierzchni)


A ja właśnie z uwagi na budowę domku zmieniłem starego Einhella na coś większego  :smile: 
Swoją drogą dokumentowałeś gdzieś budowę domku? Zastanawiam się, jak zacząć. Pewnie postawię na fundament punktowy, z uwagi na to, że działkę mam dość pochyłą. Łatwiej i taniej będzie mi wyprowadzić 6-8 punktów na jeden poziom, niż od jednej strony wylać ze 40cm wysokości betonu więcej  :smile:

----------


## prezmer

> A ja właśnie z uwagi na budowę domku zmieniłem starego Einhella na coś większego 
> Swoją drogą dokumentowałeś gdzieś budowę domku? Zastanawiam się, jak zacząć. Pewnie postawię na fundament punktowy, z uwagi na to, że działkę mam dość pochyłą. Łatwiej i taniej będzie mi wyprowadzić 6-8 punktów na jeden poziom, niż od jednej strony wylać ze 40cm wysokości betonu więcej



U mnie jest akurat teren płaski. Do fundamentu wykorzystałem stal która mi została z budowy domu i garażu. Zrobiłem z niej belkę  i zrobiłem ławę fundamentową po obrysie budynku gospodarczego. Potem zrobiłem betonową wylewkę podłogi (razem ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym - włókna). Na tym drewniana konstrukcja szkieletowa. Ściany zewnętrzne wykonałem z sosnowych desek podłogowych, których nie wykorzystałem w budynku mieszkalnym. Deski podłogowe są dużo grubsze niż elewacyjne i solidnie usztywniły konstrukcję.

----------


## johnny_z

Mam własnie deski nieoszlifowane, szerokości 12-15cm, grube na ok. 25mm. Myślę, że wykorzystam je na podłogę. Na ściany zewnętrzne chciałem dać zwykłe, szlifowane jednostronnie deski 19mm, ale żona marudzi, żeby było ładnie i żebym dał deski boazeryjne na pióro-wpust  :smile:  W każdym razie wewnętrzne ściany zrobię z osb, a między obie warstwy dam 8cm wełny. Domek ma być narzędziowy, ale pewnie większe wiadra z farbami czy olejami tez tam będę przechowywał, więc wolałbym uniknąć minusowych temperatur w środku  :smile:

----------

